# 5/29 bad trip



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

So it’s been almost a year to come down hooked up to the idiot magnet started down half way a hole turns left in front of me had to hit the ditch to keep from hitting him and his trailer broke upright bunk board left side on trailer have gen with me hit Lowe’s by a by electric impact lag bolts 2x8s to scab back together get to boat ramp get it all rigged back together on Friday trolled around close catch Bonita’s and a couple of Spanish go to bed pick up some buddy’s about 430 am sat head out to go deep drop first 5 to 10 ok after that boat ride sucked got out 65 or so nothin guess almost full moon had the early bit killed came back to 350 still not much said the hell with it ran back two 260 or so catching porous and reds sharks were worst I ever seen now I’m low on fuel take of to ramp seas got chop from all directions bet us to death and got wet(dumb ass left curtains at home) over all a shit trip but can’t wait to go back


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry it wasn't smooth sailing but you got some fish in the box at least! I got hit by the tax man as well on Saturday, chomped off a nice gray snapper right behind the gills.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Sorry it wasn't smooth sailing but you got some fish in the box at least! I got hit by the tax man as well on Saturday, chomped off a nice gray snapper right behind the gills.


Thanks I live in Tuscaloosa and have a 2 year old me and the wife both work and it’s been hard to get our schedules and the weather right to come down lately sort of embarrassed to post the pic of fish but the people that do good or bad I enjoy a lot I’m gona post all my trips from now on good or bad wish some more people would when I can’t go it’s great to see what everyone else is doing


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

You know, there's this thing call "punctuation". You might of heard of it. They mentioned it a few times in school if I recall. 

Glad you caught some fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HEHE nice fish dude fur shurrr.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

He already told you, he is from Alabama. They don't have periods over there.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Give that OP some periods!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> You know, there's this thing call "punctuation". You might of heard of it. They mentioned it a few times in school if I recall.
> 
> Glad you caught some fish.


Your right but it’s a fishing post not a English class and I i can’t see and don’t really care just want to get it in there man!🤣


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

LY-zer said:


> He already told you, he is from Alabama. They don't have periods over there.


No shits given!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

a couple of those look like long-tail sea bass. a box of fish is not a bad day.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> a couple of those look like long-tail sea bass. a box of fish is not a bad day.
> jack


they are had 2 I have a spot in 750 were i catch them and yellow edge but it was dead this go mabe the moon or the wind was out of the north when i got out could not hold bottom drifting of the edge to deeper water


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> Sorry it wasn't smooth sailing but you got some fish in the box at least! I got hit by the tax man as well on Saturday, chomped off a nice gray snapper right behind the gills.


I don’t mind the tax man to much but it was like the whole damn IRS was chasing me all day


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Did you get that shark deep dropping or do you normally have use a light when fishing in that 300 ft range?

Still put together a nice fish box at least! Looks like a nice trip


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Did you get that shark deep dropping or do you normally have use a light when fishing in that 300 ft range?
> 
> Still put together a nice fish box at least! Looks like a nice trip


No it was in 280ish not gona lie some times use that rig coming back in just to see what’s down there and biting that was the first of many sharks that day lost several rigs to them


----------

